# Waving to older motorhomes, is there an issue we're missing?



## multiplex (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi!

This weekend saw our longest trip to date in our recently acquired 1991 Frankia coach-built. Went to the superb Keswick CCC site and were made most welcome, especially by the ducks!

However, we noticed that on route there and back, people driving shiny white new looking vans very rarely wave back to those in yellowing old vans, favoring to stare fixedly ahead until we passed for fear of maybe catching something nasty. "Don't look dear, you'll only encourage them. They'll be gone in a few seconds..."

Now, I don't wish to open a can of worms (actually, I do really!) but is there some kind of unwritten rule about this that we are missing? Are we committing some ghastly faux-pas akin to turning one's back on the Queen or breaking wind in the presence of an Archbishop? We eventually started to take note of the wavers and non wavers. The vast majority of the wavers were definitely driving the older vehicles!:lol:

So, in the end we decided to only wave at the older units and consequentially had a much higher strike rate - (well, you have to do something to pass the time when you can only go 60mph max!)

Has this phenomenon been experienced by anyone else or is it just the voices in my head telling me this?

Ta!

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi there

we'll wave at anybody - old, new, panel vans (if we spot them in time :roll: ), white, grey, red, probably ambulances, securty vans.......


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I wave to all M/Hs

but sometimes dont see the smaller panel van conversions so they get missed sometimes


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We wave to anybody but I did laugh when I complained about quite a few vans never returned my nonchalent wave.

She said probably the poor old dears cannae see you


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep!! if OH is driving I wave madly, if I'm driving I am more queenlike but I get a warm feeling - it's a connection with one's fellow man and it's good to feel camraderie. Of course road safety prevails but when I was driving wagons I liked saying thank you with my blinkers after overtaking. Beats road rage!!
Carry on waving!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well in my opinion there are snobs in all walks of life :!: 
We wave enthusiastically (I think thats right) :lol: at everyone some wave back & some don't !

Then I'll get a strop on & not wave..& someone waves to you & your too late to wave back,then I feel bad  

You can't win :lol:


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Years ago, every one in France, in a motorhome, (camping-car) waved, but nowadays rarely do, too many on the roads, I think, the trick is to watch, to see if they are going to wave, then beat them to it. You know if they are going to wave because they look at you.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We frequently wave at Ambulances and posh looking mini-coaches as well as the occasional Horse box.

C.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello Clive, lots of sage advice, keep it coming, (ps, not trying to hi-jack the thread, but whats with this Elecsol business??)


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

I try to wave at all vans, but sometimes I may be changing gear, looking in the n/s mirror to see if its clear to pull back in, fiddling with the heater or radio, and then you see at the last second the passing motorhome waving at you and there is no time to wave back.
Then spend the next couple of miles thinking that they must have thought that I was an ignorant git by not waving, followed by the next 10 miles like Clive waving at anything that even remotely resembles a motorhome to make up for it.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We wave at all types of MH old and new. Most wave back some don't and it is usually the newer ones prehaps it because our MH is 5 years old :lol: When we first had the MH Rich was that enthusiastic he waved at this white MH looking van only to find it was the prison van :roll: and no they didn't wave
Lin


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

No-one can tell we are in a motorhome so we've never been waved at yet - though we've only driven the van for a total of about 10 days.  

Lesley


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's some for you now G to make up for the peeps who ignored you.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

Take care

Al


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Think maybe you've just been unlucky.....I wave to everyone I can unless on a motorway.....and yes, often to surprised white van men but its nice to be friendly   
Nearly everyone waves back......no matter which country 

So dont give up.....just keep waving.........it gives you a friendly glow 8) 8) 

Lynda


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

AutoMax said:


> I try to wave at all vans, but sometimes I may be changing gear, looking in the n/s mirror to see if its clear to pull back in, fiddling with the heater or radio, and then you see at the last second the passing motorhome waving at you and there is no time to wave back.
> Then spend the next couple of miles thinking that they must have thought that I was an ignorant git by not waving, followed by the next 10 miles like Clive waving at anything that even remotely resembles a motorhome to make up for it.


Haha! That's what we do  Mind you, I've done 5000 miles a year for the last six years towing a caravan and I can't remember a single caravanner waving. Maybe it's a numbers thing, like the AA patrolmen in the 50s and 60s who had to salute every car that passed :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Waving to older motorhomes, is there an issue we're miss*



multiplex said:


> Hi!
> 
> So, in the end we decided to only wave at the older units and consequentially had a much higher strike rate - (well, you have to do something to pass the time when you can only go 60mph max!)
> 
> ...


Well if you're not going to wave to me then I'm not going to wave to you,so there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We wave at everything and anything resembling a motorhome. The kids used to say if someone didn't wave back it must be because they were renting and didn't know to wave, or that they were on their way home and sad :lol: 

We did try waving at a couple of caravans once but they must have their own special wave involving specific positioning of certain fingers :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Tina


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I wave at all motorhomes - assuming I have a hand free at the time, ie not going round a roundabout.

I have generally found people in older motorhomes to be the more enthusiastic about waving back.

My experience is that few, if any yanks wave back and not too many Hymer A class motorhomes wave back either.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

... mind you, half the people who wave to you on the road won't speak when they see you on the campsite - particularly if its CC


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Bikers generally wave to each other - except BMW riders of course...

Cheers

Dave

PS - I wave to horseboxes too


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Bikers generally wave to each other - except BMW riders of course...
> 
> :


OI I ride a BMW K1200GT and I wave, its just that we go too fast for you to notice us.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Waving to older motorhomes, is there an issue we're miss*



multiplex said:


> Hi!
> 
> This weekend saw our longest trip to date in our recently acquired 1991 Frankia coach-built. Went to the superb Keswick CCC site and were made most welcome, especially by the ducks!
> 
> ...


Oh dear . . . I'm sorry you feel this way and saddened to hear you believe there is so much snobbery displayed towards older motorhomes!!! Personally, being the fortunate owners of a new vehicle ourselves, I don't hold with your notion that those with 'brand new shiny ones' do feel the way you suspect! I must also say; that nobody I have ever come across during my travels or whilst attending rallies or meets etc and who are also lucky enough to own a spanking new or nearly new motorhome themselves, strikes me as being that petty or that shallow either!  To be honest, I am at a loss as to why you are experiencing such unfriendliness on the road from fellow motorhomers and must confess it does seem rather odd - but the idea that stuck up, snobby motorhomers, are all driving merrily along in their fancy new vans, all looking down on you and your 1991 vehicle and consequently refusing to acknowledge your presence, is not one I can imagine to be a true reflection of the situation!

Anyway, please don't allow the waving or lack of waving etiquette to spoil the joys of motorhoming for you, as truly, the whole waving at one another malarchy, is only a very infestisimal part of the whole motorhoming experience and it really is not worth fretting over! Some folk will wave and some folk won't but after a while, you just come to accept this fact and will simply just shrug off the non wavers and rarely give them a second thought! We all experience them, regardless of what outfit we drive, so you're not alone by any means!!!

I hope that despite your gripe re waving, you are enjoying your recently acquired motorhome and are having lots of fun and adventures during your travels and I wish you many more safe and enjoyable trips away in her/him. 

All the best.

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sue is so right as we have a P reg and have not had any snobbery from shiny new M/H's. (I do get it from my friend who is a Hymer owner who keeps saying that when he goes on Hymer meets he is with his posh friends :lol: :lol: )
I will say time and time again its not the M/H its the people in them that count.
We wave and most wave back, if they dont well so what, there are plenty that do.
Just carry on and enjoy the freedom of the road and you will have many happy times--and remember we dont have to worry about scratching or denting our older M/H's so we can really relax and enjoy them. :wink:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We wave at everyone if we see them in time, sometimes we get a wave back sometimes not, I like to think that the reason they didn't wave is that we wern't seen in time.

as for snobbery because the other motorhome is new, I wouldn't say that was true, we went on a meet a few years ago, our van is an old 1991 Harmony and we were ancient compared to the shiny new ones,
but that didn't make any difference we were made very welcome and when we had trouble with the hook up everyone rallied round to offer help, a nice bunch of people and definately not a snob in site 

   

Anne


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It depends on where you are seeing these shiney white motor homes.

If your on the motorway, its a little difficult to distinguish a lot of MH's six lanes away.

I know for a fact that I have missed lots of waving to a lot of MH's, its nothing personal, its because there are lots of different shapes, sizes, and colours out there, and you blend into all the other traffic.

As you say, large white MH's stand out from a long way off.

If I see any MH's on a normal road, no matter what type of unit you are I wave.

Stop being so paranoid, 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waving*

Maybe I am getting anti social, but I don't wave anymore. Overseas I will, but only when at least 500 miles from the channel port.

Why do motorhomers wave? Do caravanners do it? No. Do lorry drivers wave at each other? Not usually, occasionally if they pass another operated by the same firm? Coach drivers - well in my experience, only when far away from Calais and in the foreign.

Russell

I have to add, whilst the driver is so busy waving, is there something he/she is missing on the road. It only takes a split second. I'll get my tin hat, just in case.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I make a point of not waving to anyone driving Pre 57 plate motorhomes, or A class, or RV's. 

I think it's impertinent to wave out of ones social class.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

ITS BECAUSE US IN SHINY NEW MOTORHOMES ARE HANGING ONTO THE STEERING WHEEL IN ABJECT PANIC TRYING NOT TO HOLD UP TRAFFIC, WONDERING IF WE HAVE TURNED THE FRIDGE OFF, WONDERING IF WE HAVE TURNED THE GAS OFF, WONDERING WHAT THE HELL THAT NOISE IS COMING FROM THE BACK OF THE VAN AND TRYING TO LOOK FOR THE NEXT CORNER TO MAKE SURE WE DONT TIP OVER ON IT :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: 

But seriously as newbies we do try to wave and I think its a really nice thing about MHing - brings about a sense of community which is very much like this forum.

So if we take parallels with the forum there are those who want to take part and welcome all and sundry to the forum, those who just read the forum and use it for tips and hints and those who just like to be controversial and start an arguement.

If I were you I'd keep waving and if were not too busy concentrating we will wave back to you.

Heres one to start with :wav:


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Waving for 30 years*

We have been waving for over 30 years. We started in a Mk2 VW Transporter. When someone didn't wave back we would respond to each other "Hired", as it was obvious, to us anyway, that they did not know the unwritten rule.

We progressed though various vans, (see 'Lucy's Tour') and always continued to wave. It was usually still the new vans that did not wave, but it was we assume, 'Hired'.

But as has been stated, recently there are less people waving. They acknowledge us, but don't initiate. Hmm? Maybe not hired but ashamed to acknowledge older vans.

When on site we often walk round and look at other vans whilst passing, it's still exciting to us to see Motorhomes. But we don't often see knew owners walk around the sites. Times change.

Best wishes to all Motorhomers. Please wave and flash.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The new white shiny ones are the newbies.
Inherited wealth.
They have not learned the system yet.


Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Wave don't wave I don't care I'm off on my jollys. :wink: 

As for older vans get the T Cut out and have a nice days rubbing, they will soon be back to the original colour!. 8O :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Waving*



Rapide561 said:


> Maybe I am getting anti social, but I don't wave anymore. Overseas I will, but only when at least 500 miles from the channel port.
> 
> Why do motorhomers wave? Do caravanners do it? No. Do lorry drivers wave at each other? Not usually, occasionally if they pass another operated by the same firm? Coach drivers - well in my experience, only when far away from Calais and in the foreign.
> 
> ...


Don't bother putting your tin hat on Russell dear, it's a FREE country and there's no law saying you HAVE to wave at anyone!!!! However, if I see you looming towards me I will be so chuffed to see your cheery little face, that I'm likely to go way OTT and not only will I wave frantically at you but I'll be flashing me lights and honking me horn too!!! You had better wave back after such a frenzied welcome cos if not, I'll keep my wine bottle well and truly corked next time we meet up and the can can video I have of you and Mavis, will be definitely sold to News of the World! :lol::lol::lol:

Seriously though, do what the heck you want and if waving ain't your thing honey bunch, then feel free to keep your hands on your steering column! :wink:

Sue x


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The new white shiny ones are the newbies.
> Inherited wealth.
> They have not learned the system yet.
> 
> Dave p


Ha Ha Ha Ha.

I didn't realise inheriting all this wealth took 12 hours plus a day working my socks off.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In my opinion waving or not waving would not depend on the age of the other van. It is just that some wave and some do not. Some MHs are not readily recognisable as MHs as they approach so we may miss waving at times, also if busy at a junction, roundabout, overtaking etc. we may not wave. 

I think it is unfair to others to think that they disapprove of your vehicle and therefore do not wave, Alan.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

...being the only driver I always try and wave.... if I'm awake...

I reckon that wave/no wave threads are the nearest thing to perpetual motion that I've seen :wink:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I say each to their own

There are many many motorhome owners out there and not all will see the point in waving.

Having said that I do, and am not trully bothered if someone doesn't feel like joining in.

I was also one of the "Aircooled" and to be honest one didn't respond to the later nonaircooled types. 

How about that for reverse snobbery

Ian


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Westkirby01 must have arms like tree trunks 

For those who wave at anything, such as security vans, whitevanman, er horse boxes(?) etc, could you please include furniture vans, cos I reckon thats what our little Moglet looks like, and must explain why few wave back at us 

As a BMW rider I realise I must never wave at any form of Harley. This is easy since they're all to busy frowning at a small unpolished blemish they've just noticed on their tank on the one day of the year they actually ride the thing 
I think its a bit weird how bigger touring bike riders like having a whole arm wave rather than just a nod, obviously multi million milers who could ride perfectly well with no hands on bars!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wheel*

Sue

There was a song about that...

Keep your hands on the wheel....keep your shifty eyes on the road ahead......we're having fun here, sitting in the back seat, kissing and a hugging with Fred, all together now....

I can't remember the singer though.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh . . . I know that song Russell but I thought it was Jack not Fred ha ha! Or was that another song???? :?

"Didn't we have a lovely time, the day we went to Bangor . . . . 
On the way back we cuddled with Jack . . . and all for only a pound you know!" Ooh I love a good ole sing song . . . tra la la la laaaaaa! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

I find that almost all motorhomers wave at us, though I'm never sure if it's out of friendliness, or because they are trying frantically to draw my attention to the clouds of smoke and trail of debris and rust flakes that billow out the back of Bessie... 8O :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PS you do make me titter Russell and I can't wait to meet up with you again? Can you play the ukulele????? :rofl: 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Music*

Sue

Of course I can play it, and it is usually "when I'm cleaning windows"

Now then, let's be serious, "did n't we have a lovely time the day we went to Bangor......on the way back, I gambled with Jack and we opened a bottle of cider"

Meanwhile, I still can't think who was kissing and a hugging with Fred

Russell

Edit - Sue you are correct - cuddled with Jack


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Song*

Hells bells this song is from the 50's, I am older than I thought!

Russell


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The new white shiny ones are the newbies.
> Inherited wealth.
> They have not learned the system yet.
> 
> Dave p


Could take offence at those remarks. :x :x :x

1. Are newbies

2. Saved up long and hard for new van.

3. Try to wave at everybody if we are not concentrating on other things at the time (see my previous post).

Milly


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi steco1958 and Milly.

I am in the same team as both of you.

Just trying to inject a little humour into the post.

I know that inherited wealth goes on buying fancy cars and holiday homes in far away places.

Dave p


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Music*



Rapide561 said:


> Meanwhile, I still can't think who was kissing and a hugging with Fred
> 
> Russell


Ooh err hecky thump! Fred was a greedy and naughty boy Russell and he had 7 females all kissing and a hugging him at the same time! 8O
www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1cjaheraq8

Sue

**EDIT** I've Just noticed that you've already discovered what Freddy's been up to in the back seat! OMG I didn't half laugh at that you tube video! Flipping heck . . . What music did your parents play in your house when you were a wee boy?????? :lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All


In our 1962 Splitty we certainly would not have waved to any new flash Bay.

Now I do not wave to anyone who is not in an Autosleeper Monocoque.

Snob Moi!!!


Andy


----------



## dunk (Feb 22, 2010)

being new to this (with kids fighting in the back) i do miss some vans as all drivers do i would think.
remember its (nice to be nice) and a wave/simle costs nothing.

all the best from a :n00b: to the site and to motorhome travel


dunk


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We have an oldie and in our last trip was pleasantly surprised at the number of others that did wave at us! So I can confirm it's not an 'ageist' thing.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we came back from dorset with the m/h on monday and was surprised by the amount of people that would not wave back as we went past there was more not waving than were and we even waved at an old commer j4 motorhome on the m25 much to his surprise


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

AutoMax said:


> HarleyDave said:
> 
> 
> > Bikers generally wave to each other - except BMW riders of course...
> ...


When I had my BM, I used to wave at Harley owners, they could not wave back, because most of the time they had a spanner in their hands :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Waving to older motorhomes, is there an issue we're miss*



multiplex said:


> Hi!
> 
> Went to the superb Keswick CCC site and were made most welcome, especially by the ducks!


G,

We were there too, on the top field just inside the bend on the driveway and I can promise, we waved at virtually every MH en route, old or new, small or large - It don't matter.....


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Waving etiquette*

Some years ago I saw a post on a forum which set out the waving to motorhomers etiquette of past times. It was posted tongue in cheek but it did seem to have its roots in social standing.

I wave to most motorhomers irrespective of vehicle. In my younger days, when I was feeling devilish, or my passenger was, we would wave excitedly and point at people in cars and picture them trying to work out who they knew with a motorhome.

Waving at fellow motorhomers at the last minute is fun as the other motorhomers suddenly try and wave back and realise they are too late.


----------



## pods (Jun 20, 2009)

*Waving*

Why so many 'wavers'?

I'm not miserable but why wave, especially across the motorway!
I dont wave but feel bad when someone does but the whole business is insane.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We like giving and receiving waves.
Especially like waving to older vans - i like to imagine all the wonderful adventures they've been on over the years.

I waved to a motorhome the other day and I then noticed it had 'Doctor on Wheels' on the side of it.


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all, we wave to all types and ages. OH waves to ambulances,prison vans etc ( you get the picture ). on a recent trip over last few days suprised how many did not return the wave !!
peter.


----------



## jez3122 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Waving*



pods said:


> Why so many 'wavers'?
> 
> I'm not miserable but why wave, especially across the motorway!
> I dont wave but feel bad when someone does but the whole business is insane.


You Miserable B***ard


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

When we first got a MH long, long ago we vowed not to be wavers. But it is nice to acknowledge others who are friendly enough to wave. Now we are wavers when we see any other MHs in time. Get strange looks from white van man when he gets waved at by mistake though  

My problem is that I sometimes forget that I am in my tiny Fiat Panda and wave to MHs 8O 8O 8O 

I live in the town and grin at MHers stuck in queues at the traffic lights until they look away in embarrassment. It's not my fault that they do not know I have a MH too. Think the men in white coats will be around shortly.

Sue


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

i wave and most wave back but if they don,t so what when i,m in the mh i,m happy but i have notice that not many people talk when on site, well not to me


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

OK, here's the code as I understand it ..

Driver waving...
...with Right Hand...."I've found the handbrake.. and can reach it!"
...with Left hand....." I'm cruising in neutral to maximise my fuel consumption log on MHF !"

Passenger waving..
...with right hand..."Driver is a first timer and afraid to let go the wheel"
...with left hand...." Hi - the kettle's nearly boiled - we're pulling off at the next layby"

Both waving...
... "We've just had an argument and we're not speaking to each other.....Hello nice to see you - have a good trip.... I said I'd wave!... no you didn't, I said I would, keep your eyes on the road...**[email protected]"

None waving...
... "We've just had an awful trip, (stuck in mud, fridge failed,caught speeding etc etc [delete as required]. This motorhome's going to go!"

As for the alleged "posh" M'homers I always thought a teeny weeny tilt of the motorised roof mounted Sat Dish to each other was the preferred acknowledgement !!??...but then what do I know... I leave the TV at home !


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I find it hard not to wave especially on the way home from the storage facility.

Here the wave is just a rasing of the palm of the hand from the streering wheel, and is normally accompanied by Mrs Zozzer saying, " Your in the car dear, not the van."


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As VW people we are used to 25 years plus of waving..

Beetle drivers used to wase and still do
VW Campers wave
New Beetle driver occasionally wave

so, we wave - esp at other VW conversions/MH's and even at other non VW M/H's


----------

